# kenco



## kenco (Jun 15, 2012)

We have PERMANENT RESIDENCE in NZ and our UK bank has decided out of the blue that we cannot maintain that account for receipt of UK based pensions as we do not live in the UK 

Any advice over getting our UK income paid direct to our NZ bank account without huge penalties ?? 

Regards 

Kenco


----------



## dolphinfish (Apr 22, 2013)

kenco said:


> We have PERMANENT RESIDENCE in NZ and our UK bank has decided out of the blue that we cannot maintain that account for receipt of UK based pensions as we do not live in the UK
> 
> Any advice over getting our UK income paid direct to our NZ bank account without huge penalties ??
> 
> ...


As NZ and UK have reciprocal agreement in regard to pensions you should contact the NZ pension service (IRD) to seek their advice. We live in the UK at present and send money 'home' to NZ through TNT forex at a tiny cost of just £1 per transaction. The bank wanted to charge £30

Good luck


----------

